# Reversing action at normal pipe clamp



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello felows,

One more time I share with you na idea I had in how to reverse action at normal pipe clamps.I recentely did this bar clamp with reversible action :
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102840

For this idea I'll use the normal pipe clamp and add a device to permite me the use of reversible action.You have many ways to use the ideia.Of course you have the limitation of screw handle diameter for make a frame but wiil work in many tasks.

I used hardwood,glue,hidden dowels and nails to do the frame.

The idea is simple and starts here:

A wood frame where I can insert a part of pipe to conect the main jaw:



















A 5mm screw lock the pipe in place.You can use bigger.



















I did the frame big enough to keep my hands free inside.You can make a frame to fit your job.








The size of wood can limit how far the screw can go but still a good journey for disassemble or moving wood.








You can use the frame as a jaw or you can use a normal pipe clamp jaw.


















Thanks for attention


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

You do know they make the # 56 with reversible heads, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Clamp-Fixtures-05600-clamp-fixture/dp/B004HMNWYI/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1404187520&sr=1-2&keywords=56+Pony+clamp


----------



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Jerry,

Thanks for your comment.I know about this clamp.To me in Brazil the trouble is we can't find these clamps at stores unfortunatelly.
We can import at web from USA or Europe but we have to pay for the tool,for shipping and extra 60% (import tax) so one clamp can cost $ 68 (too expensive in my opinion) so we have to find friendly ways to solve the problem.

One more time thanks for your help.


----------

